# Přičmoudlíky



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tím slovem:

Já myslím, že si to lidé prostě jen chtějí šikovně poskládat. Nevěstičku z Bengálska, fetovat jak u Holandanů, jíst po francouzsku a utrum na životě do skříně s harampádím, jak už si to zavedlíkovali skoro všechny civilizované země. Ale že vám v Bengálsku za jebačku s jinou nebo krádež sousedovy kobry hrozí třeba ut'atá noha, v Holandsku vaše děti sedé v lavicích se samými přičmoudlíky, co o přestávkách šumí modlením, a ve Francii že se musíte ládovat i lanýži a žábami a nejenom camembertem s šampanským, tak tohle si každý ze své skládačky vystřihne, jeko já ten jeden zpropadený díl ze seriálu tajemství.

Diky moc


----------



## bibax

přičmoudlík = barevný člověk pejorativně (s despektem);
plur. přičmoudlíci = barevní lidé (coloured people);

přičmoudlíci (též uzenáči) jsou vyuzeni kouřem (čmoudem);


----------



## littledogboy

Expresivní vyjádření odstínu pleti, někdy taky čmoudi nebo opálení. V podstatě je to lidový výsměch myšlence _politické korektnosti_. Od slova _čmoud _= _kouř_, doslova vlastně _od sazí_.


----------



## Hrdlodus

U náš se tak říká cikánům. Protože jsou hnědí. Jsou přičmoudlí, takže ne přímo černí, ale pouze tmavší barvy pleti. Předpona _při-_ se používá pro vyjádření, že je něco částečně zasaženo něčím. (_Přiopálený_ je trochu opálený, _přismahnout_ je nechat chvíli smažit, _přistřihnout _je zkrátit/doupravit sestřih.) Přičmoudlý = částečně zakouřený od čmoudu.
V tomto textu se nejspíše jedná o muslimy, kteří jsou také tam z jihovýchodu opálenější než my.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc...


----------



## Interfector

Jedná se o výraz vyhrazený pro ty osoby, které snad každého Čecha popadla alespoň jednou v životě chuť vystřílet.


----------



## Garin

Protože to tu nikdo neřekl naplno, jen pro jistotu dodávám, že v daném kontextu - Holandsko, o přestávkách se modlí - půjde o muslimy, ať už arabského původu či ze severní Afriky (pokud vím, má Holandsko nejvíc přistěhovalců z Turecka a z Maroka). Myslím, že pro tuto skupinu obyvatel bude mít italština dost barvitých jmen


----------

